# I need ideas for a room divider



## agc13003 (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm looking for ideas for a room divider. The living room and dinning room of my house are together without
Anything between them. Any pictures of what others have done would be great.


Thanks



Tony


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I would leave it open concept, which is the now thing. Closed off dining rooms and living rooms are a thing of the past.


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

Sarah Sasanka, author of The Not So Big House, has great ideas for this.
Many of her designs include a half wall that has a book case on one side and a shelf on the top for ornaments or artwork.

You could put a half wall on both sides of the opening, but leave at least a 42 inch opening between the two, or you could do a half wall on one side only. There are lots of images of this in her books. Many architects also put a column that extends up to the ceiling on top of the half wall.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Can you draw a quick floorplan sketch? Sweet Home 3D is helpful for such things, is free and open source. Pictures?

The current trend is open floorplans and even kitchens that are open to the dining room or have some of the food prep actually in the dining room.

But before we bury you in trends what is your reason for wanting to divide and separate the spaces? Do you want something semi-permanent and constructed or a divider concept that is flexible and put in place only as needed or wanted?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We have an open floor plan, the LR is open to the DR and the Dr is also
open to the family room...I like the LR and DR open, but wanter a 'seperation' between the DR and family room, so...

we made a room divider with a old pocket door from Grandpa's attic.
We cut it in half, put stained glass in the center, painted it white and make a top counter that we stained dark. Instead of glass you could just have wood
or regular glass. I'll look for a pic, if I don't have one, I'll take one.


----------



## bakenboy (Jul 1, 2012)

*I think this could work!*

Hey there! 

So having your dining room and living room open to one another, I completely see the issue. It's hard to really set the family table tone or even to eat comfortably in your dining room with so much "comfort" being in the same room almost, your living room that is. I totally see where you're coming from.

I took some time to think about your current situation, and here's a few ideas I came up with...

If you have couch in your living room, perhaps you could line it up facing away from your dining room with a rectangular or thin table behind the couch closest to your dining room, adding a separation and an element to serve food in a buffet style or just to have something to turn your eye away from the couch and living room ultimately so that you can feel the separation of space.

I really do like the idea of tables in the space you're working with, especially thin or rectangular ones that are a bit taller, ie. the height of the table should be near the top of the couch, slightly lower though but still near the top. It's a solid piece of furniture that can be accessed from both sides which for you would be the living room on one side and the dining room on the other.

So perhaps your furniture arrangement doesn't allow for a couch to back the table. You could always look at a banister for that space that has a lot of potential. If you extend the banister from the wall, you can create a look to your home that speaks a very family oriented or friendly feel that says to guests that you want them to feel comfortable and at ease in the living room, almost sheltered to warm memories and good times, probably by the fire since most living rooms have a fireplace I'd assume yours does too. It also would speak to the dining room's needs to be a place for gathering and eating, suggesting that space is meant for that, separate from other parts of the home.

Lastly, perhaps other ideas may interest you and could entice your imagination.. antiques, ie. wheels, tables, hutches, etc. could be used or incorporated between these two rooms. Possibly a construction idea would be to extend the drywall from the edge of the home, between the two rooms, and extending through, with perhaps saloon styled doors, or just with an opening between the two rooms. I think my final suggestion would be to overhaul the look of one room to incorporate a dressing curtain, ie. the Oriental or Victorian standing wooden-frames, that fold like an accordion, but are tall and extend across the room with cloth-feeling fabric between the panes. It's an idea to play with, as are all of my suggestions. :thumbup:

If you would like to hear more from me, or would like some counsel or to throw ideas around, feel free to PM me! :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here you go agc...












close-up


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

Do you have room to put a floor to ceiling book shelf on both sides. One could be a combination bookcase and art alcove. You could do a dropped ceiling between the two bookcases to create a doorway look, or do the real thing and install french doors


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

You can create some sort of panel room dividers, that are portable.

Fabric to separate it if you like the idea.

Good luck.


----------



## mommywoman (May 20, 2012)

Depending on your budget you could start with. Nice roll up, you could use stock verticals or even a really nice curtain, double sided so it looks good on both sides. At little more pricey you could get 2 knockdown, tall bookcases with backs. You would have to anchor them to the ceiling, you could put them facing foyer or living room or one facing one direction and the other facing the other direction. Keep in mind. That the backs are not pretty unless you get the kind without backs. You could go with a bifold screen maybe 3-4 panels. Buy a premade one I'd or make one out of new or old interior doors.
You would want to anchor it to the floor. Hopes this helps.


----------

